# Medicare - diagnosis code



## LACEY13 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am billing a 17110 and a 702.11 do I need to use the secondary diagnosis code v49.89?  Do i need to use this when billing cyst? or warts? I know they have to be bleeding painful or intensly itchy im just not sure when to use the secondary modifier?  thanks for your help!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2010)

The V49.89 is not a necessary dx.  What is it representing?  Does the physician document the keratosis as inflamed?


----------

